# 'Post-pandemic housing transformation and the value of home'



## Brendan Burgess (23 Feb 2021)

'Post-pandemic housing transformation and the value of home'
					

Keynote and panel discussion on housing to be held online.




					www.ria.ie
				




WHEN​Friday, February 26, 2021, 14:00 - 16:15

Abstract​The COVID19 pandemic has impacted on our lived experience of housing and home in ways that will surely have profound and lasting effects. A crisis unprecedented in its economic, social and demographic impact, the prospect of it coming to an end, and the thought of a post-pandemic world that is different, maybe better than before, is a powerful call to action. The possibility, necessity and appeal of positioning housing at the centre of that recovery is compelling. Provoked by a series of reflections on the repositioning of home and the more-than-financial costs of housing, this debate will focus on the imagination, policies and practices required to transform the inclusivity, sustainability and wellbeing of neighbourhoods and communities. 

The panel will reflect on how our values of home relate to a new moral economy of housing capable of reconciling the social and economic impact of our housing market system and delivering this housing transformation.

14:10  Keynote speaker​*Professor Susan Smith, University of Cambridge* is a social and economic geographer interested in the interdisciplinary world of housing studies. She has been particularly concerned with the interplay and impacts of housing, mortgage and financial markets, and with the role of housing in shaping economic inequality in the long run.  

​14:45  Respondent​*Professor Manuel Aalbers,* *KU Leuven, the University of Leuven *trained as a human geographer, sociologist and urban planner and is currently Professor of Social and Economic Geography where he leads an ERC project and research group on the intersection of real estate, finance and states. His main research interest is in the intersection of real estate (including housing), finance and states. Manuel has published on redlining, social and financial exclusion, neighbourhood change (including decline and gentrification), the privatization of social housing and the Anglophone hegemony in academia. 

15:00  Break​15:10  Panellists​
*Professor Mary Murphy, Maynooth University* lectures in the Department of Sociology. Her research interests include welfare policy, labour market, social security and housing, power and civil society, eco-social states and gender. She has published widely in key international journals. Recent books include the co-edited _Irish Welfare State in the 21st Century_ (with F Dukelow Palgrave 2016), and _Policy Analysis in Ireland_ (with John Hogan Policy Press, 2021). A contributor to national policy debate,  she was a member of the Irish Human Rights and Equality Commission (2013-2017) and in 2019 was appointed by President M.D. Higgins to the Council of State.
*Associate Professor Declan Redmond, University College Dublin *teaches modules on Housing, Planning and Sustainability, the History of City Planning, Planning Methodologies and Planning Studio. His principal research interests revolve around housing and planning, urban regeneration, the politics and governance of planning and conservation policy and practice. He is currently involved in projects investigating the housing system and the mortgage crisis; conservation of the built heritage; planning and community gain and the participation of disadvantaged communities in the planning system.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Feb 2021)

It's the great thing about online seminars.  If it's rubbish, I can just switch off and haven't wasted a half day.

Brendan


----------



## cremeegg (23 Feb 2021)

Did they invite any builders to speak ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Feb 2021)

It's a bit above my head so far. I don't know what "enlarging the housing imaginary" means


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Feb 2021)

"I have not there a blueprint for the future of housing"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Feb 2021)

Next speaker:


----------



## Purple (2 Mar 2021)

Normal people are in work when these things are on.


----------



## Susie2017 (20 Mar 2021)

Some of the (?crazy) conspiracy theories online about covid have suggested that the financial consequences will be used to end traditional models of home and property ownership so bringing about a 'great reset'. A cursory look at the above presentations would somewhat lend support to that theory. Its nicely dressed up in new language and terminology which makes it appear palatable and appealing. What will it mean for individuals who have worked hard all their lives to pay mortgages etc ? Are there wider implications for salaries and pensions ? Presumably so ? Would be interested to hear more.


----------

